# SC racing interest for Lafayette,IN



## RickV (Dec 3, 2010)

I am putting this out there to see how many bites we get for starting a SC program at HobbiesPlus in Lafayette. If there is enough interest, I will talk to Larry about getting some jumps built. Please let me know.

Thanks, Rick


----------



## racer357 (Feb 24, 2010)

You might have better luck fishing in the OFFROAD forum?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

maybe on occasion


----------



## shutes (Oct 30, 2007)

*sc*

i would help with building jumps and stuff and help organize class


----------



## kevinf (Nov 28, 2008)

be ok if u run minis on there.


----------



## jd8181 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah i would be there when i could. i've got a stock slash and a mod sc10. also have a few buddy's around the kokomo area that would be interested too. alittle closer than driving to indy


----------



## gajones06 (Sep 24, 2010)

I would love for them to have sc track. I miss the old clay track...the new carpet ones a little small..


----------

